# Nissan skyline



## natalie350 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi. I am really hoping someone can help me. I am getting married in thurrock, Essex Im March 2011. The Nissan skyline is the dream car of my husband to be. I would love to surprise him on the morning of our wedding by getting him picked up and driven to our wedding venue in his dream car but i can't find anywhere that hires them. I have no idea which model name he likes but know that its the racer type.can anyone please help? Thanks

I have now foundout its a GTR


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

LOL It's probably a GTR. 

You need to tell him you were reading a car mag, and ask him really, really casually which GTR is best, the R32, R33, R34 or R35. 

Oh, and congratulations on the marriage!


----------



## natalie350 (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent idea!! Thank you sooo much for your reply. I have now cunningly found out that is a GTR. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

